

Why Arch has moved to systemd (2012) - drinchev
https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1149530#p1149530

======
alex_duf
I would be curious to read the downsides of systemd : i.e why are some people
still complaining about it ?

I'm personally using systemd since I switched to arch and never ran into any
problem, but I'm just using a regular laptop so I'm guessing it's different on
a server configuration.

~~~
ahomescu1
Question already came up a few days ago in a different thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8672761](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8672761)

> Can someone TL;DR the problem with systemd?

